# Tess, Bishop, Willow and Booboo the cat.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, the weather wasn't great today outside but I still wanted to take some pictures LOL. It was cloudy and starting to rain. A couple are from yesterday! 



























































































Oops, you can see me in the bottom one. LOL. I love having a park across the street from me.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you know, Bishop doesn't get enough attention. He is absolutely gorgeous and that is a fantastic photo of him. And Willow looks great.

Of course Tess is photogenic and adorable as always!

It's a cute foot, too


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice set of photos! They are all so cute!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Im in love with Tess! So jealous that you have her and I live too far away to go steal her :heh:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I love the snarl on Booboo's face in the one pic.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Gorgeous photos, you're a great photographer. And I agree with Xellil, more photos of Bishop!!! I love Tess and Willow too, but I miss when you used to post lots of pictures of Bishop.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> I love the snarl on Booboo's face in the one pic.


He's missing one of his canines so his lip falls weird and sometimes gets pushed up by his bottom tooth. It's his Elvis expression. :smile:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You people make me want to invest in a good camera. 


ALL of those babies are beautiful, that is for sure. Even the sour puss cat. LOL.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pictures are amazing!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful dogs-- and photographs! Maybe you should make your own calender...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

They are great I love your baby's, every one of them.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Everyone is beautiful but that Bishop is a stunner...enjoyed the pics


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love your dogs and that cat is so pretty


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I second what everyone else is saying, they've sort of all said what I wanted to say.
But, I really, really like that 3rd picture of BooBoo the cat. That my dear, is a stunner!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

A couple more. :wink:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Aww sweet as can be...love 'em


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> you know, Bishop doesn't get enough attention. He is absolutely gorgeous and that is a fantastic photo of him.


Hmmm, kind of like Rebel??? You know, I am going to keep bugging you about that until he gets his own picture thread.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Your pics are amazing and I love them all. How often do you have to brush Bishop to keep him so stunning?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Great pictures. Everyone is looking good and I agree about the "snarl" picture of your cat. It's my favourite


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

meggels said:


> Your pics are amazing and I love them all. How often do you have to brush Bishop to keep him so stunning?


I only brush him about once every two weeks. Maybe once a week I'll do behind his ears and his butt which matt more often. His butt gets shaved monthly too. :wink:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Those look very nice!


----------

